# Pregnant Doe Bleeding



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

My doe looks to be very big! I don't know her due date and she has been acting strange, but I felt to see if she was starting to open up thats how I always found out if my does were getting close... Anyways I just felt with two fingers. She has been bleeding ever since. I wore gloves so I know I didn't cut her or anything. Blood only comes out when she lays down. It's not alot but, it is more then spotting. She looks like she has twins. What is happening?? I have never had this happen before... EVER! :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never check a doe who isnt already in labor -- I check ligaments from the outside 

So I dont know what to tell you - never been in that situation before.

Is the blood bright red or darker in color?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

It is brighter red, she acts completely normal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I never have checked a doe in that way before either...I go by ligaments and udder fill.
Even with gloved fingers, she has very tender and swollen tissue in there, the pressure put against them could have caused the bleeding...broken capillaries similar to bruising. I would just watch her, theres really nothing that I know to do to stop bleeding in that area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry this happened... I as well ....don't check them if not in true labor.....

I would keep her in a quiet area...away from any butting animals... it wouldn't be good for her to get hit now.....  

Does she have any udder development... is it full? Or just starting?

Keep an eye on her gum color...in case she is bleeding internally...that you can't see....

If she bleeds anymore than what she is doing... I would call a vet....keep a close eye on her.... :hug:


----------

